# Pullups - How Many Reps Suffice for Hypertrophy?



## Phineas (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm confused as to how many reps per (back) workout I should do on pullups. I'm going for hypertrophy, and these are the other exercises I do for the back on my back/bi day:

Row Lift 4 x 8
Dumbbell Rows 4 x 8
Deadlifts 4 x 8

I should also mention that pullups are the exercise I start with, at which point I'm obviously well rested.

Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2008)

how many can you do now?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2008)

6.75 reps should work.

Theres no magic number in absolute terms.

Depending how many you can do, you should be able to do a few sets of a certain number.

I treat them like any other of my exercises. If im doing 3x10 for everything else, pullups will be the same.

If thats not possible, as close to that as you can, really. To be honest, as long as you do them thats a good thing!


----------



## Skib (Nov 29, 2008)

question about pull ups... would you get the same results from doing lower reps with say a weighted belt vs. just using your body weight and going more so until failure?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2008)

once you can get 5 reps of body weight, start loading yourself and do sets of three and work up from there.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 29, 2008)

i can do 20 reps

so i usually do
15
13
10

or similar
sometimes i add weight

sometimes i do max sets, but the following sets suffer
20
10
7

the drop off when i do that is pathetic...

i always thought the perfered rep range for hypertrophy was around 10 reps, given you are using proper weight. that may mean adding weight, or it may mean you need work to reach that rep range

(i will be corrected)


----------



## vader (Nov 29, 2008)

if you can do more than 12 or 15 you definatley need to add weight.
I got to where I could do 25 at a time, now I do 5x5 with 50lbs added


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 29, 2008)

i like to mix it up

and
i like being able to do 20 or so when im at the beach in front of all my friends, personally

but for *hypertrophy*
10+ and its time to add weight


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 29, 2008)

that being said...

if your doing 10 pullups with weight added...

when your at the beach doing a max set(body weight), your stability and rep range will certainly be impressive


----------

